# DecalGirl Kindle 2 Skin-Putting it on



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, I just got my new K2 skin and I am really nervous about putting in on.  Does anyone have any tips to make the process go smoothly?

I don't want to mess it up and I always get screen protectors off by about 1/8 to 1/16 of an inch.  

Please reassure me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought it was pretty easy.

Do the back first, then the front. On the front, make sure the dots for the letters are all punched out before you put it on the Kindle. You can lift the skin up and off to reposition. It won't lose its stickiness. Be careful, though, because it can stretch if you pull at it.

Here's a few pics of mine:
























L


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool thread. Have you tried to see if there are videos on YouTube for that? That might be an idea for somebody if they have not already done so. *Put up a video of that and then say to visit KindleBoards for all your Kindle needs!!* ... an Idea for Harvey! Get more traffic to this site!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A video...that's a great idea. Maybe Harvey can use his helmet cam to film it while he skins his Kindle!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay. . . but can we also have a video of Harvey using the helmet cam while he skins his Kindle.  

Ann


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just take your time... be patient!

Maybe a glass of wine, or beer, or your poison of choice might help.  But for sure no more than 1 glass!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

From another thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4919.msg104288.html#msg104288



VictoriaP said:


> Well, Garden of Giverny just arrived.  From a newbie perspective, it was easier to install than I expected, though I will say that if you get neurotic about lining things up perfectly, etc., you may want to go with one of the lighter colored skins--preferably one with lots of white. LOL
> 
> Seriously, this wasn't too hard to install at all. I put on all the individual buttons first, figuring they'd be a little easier to start with. Then applied the front decal, starting at the bottom with the keyboard. For me, it was easiest to hold that by the lower sides with both hands, with the rest of the decal bent towards me (over my hands). By holding it taut, but not too tight, I could keep the circles for the keys in sight and just move it back and forth until it was centered properly over the whole keyboard. I then used my thumbs to "tack" it down in a few places before trying to apply the whole thing. Smoothed it out lightly around the keyboard with a microfiber cloth wrapped around one finger before moving upward to the sides and top. It worked remarkably well!
> 
> ...


And here is the end result:


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Okay. . . but can we also have a video of Harvey using the helmet cam while he skins his Kindle.
> 
> Ann


Too funny. Now that is something I would love to see.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> From another thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4919.msg104288.html#msg104288
> 
> And here is the end result:


I thought that these would match your skin.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OOOH, Kathy, thank you!!!!!  Great ideas!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> OOOH, Kathy, thank you!!!!! Great ideas!


You are welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI. . .there's a whole thread in the Photos forum with Kindle screensavers. . . .kathy, you might want to post the two you made there. . . .

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> FYI. . .there's a whole thread in the Photos forum with Kindle screensavers. . . .kathy, you might want to post the two you made there. . . .
> 
> Ann


I'll put them on the one that I did the others.


----------



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  It is on the Kindle and a matchingone is on my Acer One.  I am so in love!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I just got my first kindle 2 skin (from decalgirl.com) in the mail today. Putting it on was super easy...and I'm very particular. If I hadn't been able to put it on perfectly straight, it would have driven me nuts.

Here's a few hints for application:
1. Make sure you apply the front decal from bottom to top - this will help you get the keypad just right.

2. A tweezers is very handy to use to apply the buttons. Apply the buttons AFTER the front decal - that way you can line them up with the front decal.

3. After you get the sticker on the back, you'll find that the section around the power slider won't be perfectly flat. Just take the handle of a scissors and gently smooth it down.

I got the Lullaby skin from decalgirl.com and highly recommend it for someone who is worried about a skin being too distracting.


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

I made Hubby put mine on because I was afraid I would do it crooked. He did the front first from bottom to top and put the button covers on last. A pair of tweezers made life easier. Just take it slow and it will work.
Lesli


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Nice skins everyone


----------

